# Show clothes for people - what are your preferences/requirements?



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

So, as the title says, what are your preferences and requirements for show clothes?
BIS offers a vinyl removable treat pocket liner, easy movement, and modesty, but not a great style for young handlers.
I see plenty of people in mother of the bride or dress suits, and plenty in poorly fitting and not terribly flattering suits of many descriptions... 

What are your requirements in show clothes? 

Do you need a jacket for some reason other than that's where the pockets are? 

Would you prefer a dress or skirt and top you could just throw a fully functional and flattering jacket over? or just the skirt and top? of a stretchy fabric, or cut full enough to allow full movement? 

From watching dog people, I get that people fashion is not always the top of the list, and I am looking for a way to make it easy to be fashionable and to function for a junior handler, (and probably others).

Please describe as best you can, YOUR perfect dog show outfit - what does it do for you, and why do you need that feature? (ie: pockets - where, how large, orientation, etc). 

sarah


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

although i'm not involved in showing, i have observed them and have always wondered about the fashion choices of handlers. good post! i'll be interested in reading your responses.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My favorite is a knee-length skirt that is slightly stretchy (NOT loose enough to flap when running--so distracting to the dogs) with a pocket, and a vent in the back for ease of movement. I like to pair it with a fitted solid coloured t-shirt and if it's cool weather, a dressy cardigan or short tailored jacket. It's supposed to be the dog who is on display, so I tone it down while keeping it comfy and respectful. That's my input!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have watched a lot of professional handlers at shows. I think for male handlers a suit jacket and tie is appropriate and displays that you respect the judge and the show. This past summer I did see some people (not handlers) in the ring in shorts and t-shirts with collars and I did not like that at all.

Female handlers tend to favour a straight skirt with enough give to allow them to run with the larger breeds. I would not wear a flared skirt or dress...because the wind can sometimes cause a bit of havoc with that style. Also, if you are bending down you may step on your skirt and trip.

Also remember to always wear a colour that does not blend in with your dog. For example don't wear black pants or skirt if showing a black dog. 

Here is a link to a cute website about the people of the dog show world.The People of Dog Shows


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

TIC

Unfortunately for tooooooo many, it seems the 'requirements' are to raid the racks of re-clothiers for 1980's power suits.


----------



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

Good post.

I only watch shows and often think "these folks would be good candidates for TLCs what not to wear' not so much that they really look bad but because they should dress as to not distract away from the dog they are showing.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

The most embarrassing are the short skirts that younger female handlers wear. When they bend over......

My favorite are Chico's traveler clothes. They have spandex and good give. I have opened the side seams and stitched in a pocket. I'm chubby so I like the idea of clothing that allows me movement without having to worry about lumps showing. I usually wear a dress with jacket (I'll post a pix if I have time.)


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Any comments or suggestions on this project? This dress is for a Junior Handler - jacket and skirt in process... 

Junior handler dress mid knee with flirty tulip skirt, retro bait pocket and generous side seam allowances for easy alteration to fit a few sizes - it's a lovely teal stretch cotton, not shiny, thick enough for modesty, stretchy enough for comfort! next to tackle jacket and skirt - any comments on pockets or anything before I get those done will be appreciated - they are going in the overnight mail in the next 48 hours...
Thanks, in advance, for any input/suggestions!
Sarah


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

sarahmurphy said:


> Any comments or suggestions on this project? This dress is for a Junior Handler - jacket and skirt in process...
> 
> Junior handler dress mid knee with flirty tulip skirt, retro bait pocket and generous side seam allowances for easy alteration to fit a few sizes - it's a lovely teal stretch cotton, not shiny, thick enough for modesty, stretchy enough for comfort! next to tackle jacket and skirt - any comments on pockets or anything before I get those done will be appreciated - they are going in the overnight mail in the next 48 hours...
> Thanks, in advance, for any input/suggestions!
> Sarah


If she's slender - gorgeous. But if she has a belly... well, she'll look like the mannequin. The pocket - imagine it stuffed with treats - will add a wierd lump on a thin silhouette.

I would pick something like this skirt with pockets - maybe a liiittle bit longer and only in a solid color.
http://angelaseeangelablog.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/blue-pink-flora-skirt-copy.jpg

Or this plus a shrug or jacket, and minus the cleavage
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=30520386

Love this one too - fits all requirements - simple, modest, stylish, feminine, pockets
http://resources.shopstyle.com/sim/...e-cotton-blend-poplin-belted-pocket-dress.jpg


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

"cotton dress with pockets" on google gives a lot of nice results.


----------



## blossom (Nov 30, 2012)

I have the dress now and can't find a thing about it to complain about,it is perfect. No I am not perfectly flat and you wouldn't know it (okay yes I did have a shaper on
).. I love it and the jacket is gorgeous on it.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Promised to post a pix of my favorite show clothing...this is Chico's traveler fabric. As I mentioned earlier, I opened the seam and added a pocket (not actually me but the tailor, lol) This stretchy fabric is very comfortable and I have been complimented by judges in both UKC and AKC at my professional appearance. However I am older (in my 60s). Younger, slimmer folk might dress in more contemporary clothes.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

This looks perfect!

Stonewear Designs - Liberty Skort


----------

